# Taylor Pony Farm Sale



## Leeana (May 10, 2008)

Hi everyone --

Got back from the taylors sale a bit ago, sale went great and weather was wonderful. Sale prices were pretty good over all i believe. A pretty good croud and of course plenty of phone bids. Tack sale followed the actual auction, i brought home a few blankets and blades, dad bought some clippers. Okay here are the sale prices ....all sale prices should be correct, i think i missed one or two.

Lot 1 Michigans Rodman $750

Lot 2 Michigans Mary Magdalene $3,000

Lot 3 Michigans Non Traditional Voter $3500

Lot 4 Michigans Anna Dew $6,000 **Highest seller of the sale, Went to Larry Parnell

Lot 5 Michigans True Blue $3,200

Lot 6 Michigans Pretty Package $2,000

Lot 7 Michigans White Chocolate $2,75

Lot 8 Michigans Mr Right $1,000

Lot 9 Michigans Bight Spot $1,050

Lot 10 Michigans Huricane Floyd $900

Lot 11 Michigans Never On Sandae $1,650

Lot 12 J&S Estates Trendy Lady $350

Lot 13 Michigans Trimmed In White $1,700

Lot 14 Michigans Mistaken Identity $1,300

Lot 15 Michigans Win Advisory *Missed this one

Lot 16 Michigans Mele Aloha $1,000

Lot 17 Michigans Crystal Lite $1,900

Lot 18 Michigans Sweet Baby Jane $1,200

Lot 19 Michigans Gurly Girl $1,000 *Blind in one eye

Lot 20 Michigans Inependent Girl $2,200

Lot 21 Michigans Hannah Montana Too $1,000

Lot 22 Michigans Eye Pod $1900

Lot 23 Michigans Wild WIth Attitude $850

Lot 24 Michigans NIckerbocker Kid $1,500

Lot 25 Michigans Red Sky $1,500

Lot 26 Willowlands Maverick $950

Lot 27 Whisper $400

Lot 28 BarGs Win Chime $2,100

Lot 29 Red Rock Bullsye Sparkle $900 *This mare was MUCH nicer then the picture






Lot 30 Michigans Sadie Sioux $600

Lot 31 Willowlands Precious Moment $400

Lot 32 Kal Gurls Lace $500 or $600 ..one of the two.

Lot 33/34 Vixen and Nixen Grade Hackney Team $400 for the team together

Lot 35 Michigans Mr First Lady $400

Lot 36 Michigans Mixed Taffy $300

Lot 37 Rudy $1,400

Lot 38 Paul Eddie **Missed this one as well

There you go


----------



## Jill (May 10, 2008)

Thanks, Leeana!!!

Did you get any new additions? Inquiring minds...





I bet you had fun!!!


----------



## SweetOpal (May 10, 2008)

Does anyone know who won lot # 1? I was so wanting to get him, I had to force myself to not make an email bid.


----------



## BLACKWATER FARMS (May 11, 2008)

Hi a couple of corrections/additions:

lot 11-$1700

lot 38-$300--this guy was cool and could MOVE!

lot 14-$1400

lot15-$1750

Linda

PS

Had a GREAT time at the sale and came home with my very first ever Shetlands and met a bunch of super people

(didn't bring a big enough trailer and had to call in for reinforcements OH! )



Leeana said:


> Hi everyone --
> 
> Got back from the taylors sale a bit ago, sale went great and weather was wonderful. Sale prices were pretty good over all i believe. A pretty good croud and of course plenty of phone bids. Tack sale followed the actual auction, i brought home a few blankets and blades, dad bought some clippers. Okay here are the sale prices ....all sale prices should be correct, i think i missed one or two.
> 
> ...


----------



## disneyhorse (May 11, 2008)

Ooooh Blackwater... Congrats!!! What shetlands did you get????!!!

Andrea


----------



## Leeana (May 11, 2008)

Thanks Blackwater for the corrections, there were a few i was unsure on


----------



## BLACKWATER FARMS (May 11, 2008)

what didn't I get--lol

I bought:

Lot 11-Never on Sundae

Lot 13-Trimmed in White

Lot 15-Win Advisory

Lot 23-Wild Attitude

Lot 24- Knickerbocker

Lot 29-Sparkle (in foal w / a repeat of lot 17)

Lot 31-Precious Moment

Looking forward to showing some of them in halter and then on to driving !

Linda

ps HELP I need a pony sized cart!!!! anyone have one for sale--lol

also help I need my head examined--doubt any of the fellow addicts can help with that

be prepared for LOTS of shetland showing questions from me



disneyhorse said:


> Ooooh Blackwater... Congrats!!! What shetlands did you get????!!!
> 
> Andrea


----------



## Leeana (May 11, 2008)

Well CONGRATS, looks like your off to a pretty good start!!


----------



## Boinky (May 11, 2008)

Yep I have carts.. give me an e-mail [email protected] and let me know what you need.


----------

